# new Trio12 APR15



## Shrader (Feb 2, 2013)

I purchased and built a tri12apr15 kit from CSS a few months ago, built the cabinet to specs, and finished it piano black. I have been having issues with the driver bottoming on low lfe scenes in movies, and have been working with Bob through emails the past week or so. I figured I would start a thread here, and keep you all updated as to what we figure to be the issue, as I have read that there are a few others with the same problem.

I would really like to get to the bottom of this, and not have to scrap the whole deal, Bob at CSS is a class act, as well as the rest of the customer service, not often do you find a company that is so willing to work with you after the sale.

So far the idea is that the sub, in the box it is in, just does not do well below the 30hz range, and I have been told (by others) to change out the filter to a 30hz, and put poly fill in the cabinet. Keep in mind that I am a total newb at all of this, and any help would be greatly appreciated.

I am also wondering if anyone has modeled a sdx12 in the apr15 configuration with the 500w bash?

Again, a big thank you to Bob at CSS for putting up with all of my dumb questions over the past week!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you get this figured out?


----------



## Shrader (Feb 2, 2013)

Bob is sending different resistors for me to install in the amp, hopefully the driver is still good, and the new filter will cure the issue. Everyone I have talked with, (on other forums) has told me the cabinet size they recommend for this kit is simply too big, as is the 500w amp for this configuration. I am pushing the sub pretty hard, as it is in a 25'x28' room with 7.5' ceilings, nonetheless, the "kit" should handle the recommendations CSS provided.

As I stated, I know next to nothing about the tech. side of these, so I am open to any ideas. My plan is, after this is fixed, to do another diy sub to go along with this one, so any suggestions for that would be great also.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> I am also wondering if anyone has modeled a sdx12 in the apr15



Still waiting for the final specs on the SDX12. The website says the specs are preliminary.
​


----------



## Shrader (Feb 2, 2013)

Instead of Bob sending the new resistors, and taking the chance I screw it up, he is sending a new modified amp out, should have it in next week sometime. still crossing our fingers the driver is ok. Thanks again Bob.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

What frequency is the new hi-pass filter?


----------



## Shrader (Feb 2, 2013)

30hz i believe


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

Is this a problem only at high volumes. I was just curious because I still haven't even listened to my trio 12 yet. I got the box all done and then had to go out of town for work. I think it has been 2 years since I started the project and still don't have it done yet. I need one more coat of paint, and I have to make a grill for the front. I am so close, but it would be disappointing because I think I modeled it at the 22 hz frequency. Let me know how everything turns out with the new amp.


----------



## Shrader (Feb 2, 2013)

Steve, It is only at high volumes, anything over about 1/2 or so on the gain, and higher than -15db on the receiver, I have a large room, and listen to movies around reference level (0db) but have not been able to, due to the sub bottoming, on any low lfe scenes in movies. I would think if it was in a small room it would be fine, as you would not have to push it very hard to get the levels you want, my room is 25'x28'.


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. I am actually building this sub for my Mom as a present and I am hoping she won't go crazy on the volume. I have a fairly big room and even my SVS PB13 Ultra bottoms on certain scenes. Hopefully I will finish my project this summer so my Mom can be happy.


----------



## Shrader (Feb 2, 2013)

I received the amp, and installed it, I rented Master and Commander last night, and ran through the whole movie, with the volume on the receiver turned up to 0db, and the gain on the sub amp to about the 2 oclock position, and all worked well, no bottoming of the driver. I do notice the lack of low end a little bit, but no more poc poc sound so all is good. I still may end up selling this sub, and building 2 identical subs, for the room size I have 1 trio is not enough for my tastes, maybe 2 15.s or 18's.


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

I am working with 10 of the SDX12 drivers right now.I have taken several sets of parameters with them and we are doing a break in on the same drivers.Once all 10 have been broken in for a time equal to all drivers, I will be retesting the same drivers.Then Bob will have a batch set of parameters both of them done by myself.

We will be doing the same testing for the SDX10 in stock now.


----------

